# 18 week gender guess ?



## haylz9

Hi, 

Here are some pictures from my 18 week ultrasound. We're staying team yellow but it's still fun to hear guesses. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20week2.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 22









20week1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## nalurose

Looks like my 18 week scan pics I just posted. We are staying Yellow also...I'd say boy!


----------



## haylz9

Thanks :)


----------



## haylz9

Anymore guesses :flower: ?


----------



## detterose

Boy!


----------



## haylz9

Thanks:flower:


----------



## mumofone25

Im going boy too! X


----------



## haylz9

Interesting, my last scan got all girl and this one's only got boy guesses.


----------



## capegirl7

Boy too!


----------



## ciz

going boy too =)


----------



## MariposaTam

Totally a guess since I just came to this part of the forum but based on a few other scans I have looked through in the last few minutes I am going against the trend and saying Girl :)


----------



## haylz9

Thanks :flower:. One girl guess and lots of boy guesses.


----------



## haylz9

Any more guesses :)?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think girl xx


----------



## boobee

I'd probably say boy due to the skull shape. Nice and clear photos either way!


----------



## lucky_star

I'm gonna guess boy


----------



## fallenangel78

Boy I think (but I'm useless!)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

I would say boy based on skull theory


----------



## pink dreamer

Need a potty shot at this gestation


----------



## haylz9

Thanks for all the guesses :flower:. Anymore?


----------



## haylz9

Any other guesses :)?


----------



## TwilightAgain

:blue::flower:


----------



## Katt36

Girl xxx


----------



## haylz9

Thanks, quite mixed guesses. I've still got a pretty long wait to find out. :flower:


----------



## Moolia

Also saying boy!


----------



## haylz9

Thanks :flower:. Still 3 months roughly till I find out, it's so suspenseful.


----------

